

Startup Data Trends - pitdesi
http://startupdatatrends.com/

======
joshuaxls
They've open-sourced it: <https://github.com/bocoup/StartupDataTrends>

------
tbranyen
We have a post on it as well on our blog:

<http://weblog.bocoup.com/startup-data-trends/>

